# Turbo Levo sl carbon Large



## Greg1657 (Aug 13, 2021)

How big of tires can I run on my Levo SL carbon without rubbing? I was told maxxis recon 2.6 ???


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

A 29 x 2.6 Rekon fits front and rear with plenty of clearance on rims with internal width 29-40mm.

A 29 x 2.8 Rekon fits in the Fox 34 fork with over 6mm clearance everywhere on the stanchion bridge.

A 29 x 2.8 Rekon just barely fits in the rear. No problem with side clearance (seatstays or chainstays) even on an i45 rim. However, the center knobs are very close to the lower yoke and seatstay bridge with only ~2mm clearance at 20 psi. Under dry conditions (rock, dirt, sand) and 14-15 psi I haven't had any issues with tire rubbing. Mud and sticks though could be a problem.


----------

